# Catalpa worms



## Steve A W (Jun 21, 2016)

I live in Northwest Indiana and I had someone tell me that
that Catalpa worms have been wiped out in our area. 
I have a bunch of catalpa trees around the house and yard. Mostly I try
to get rid of them, but left a bunch go for a couple years to try for worms.
They never showed up. I finally got tired of not seeing out the window
so I chopped that bunch down.
There is a line of older trees across the road and the squirrels must bury
the seeds as there are trees growing out of all the old flower beds that
were left over from the previous owner, The house was vacant for a few 
years before we got it. 
So does anybody know about catalpa worms?

Steve A W


----------



## Johnny (Jun 22, 2016)

Steve, we had a similar worm here in Florida many years ago.
I have not seen any in ages - so it must be related to the destruction
of habitat to make MORE room for the TOURISTS .......

maybe this will help you: https://www.allaboutworms.com/how-to-attract-catawba-worms-to-your-catalpa-
trees

Edit: Just had a thought: Check with your local *Agricultural Extension Office*.
maybe they can provide you with more accurate information directly related to your area.






.


----------



## Steve A W (Jun 22, 2016)

Johnny
Thanks for the response. 
Reading the article and the linked article from there, I guess
the worms are rare this far north.
I guess they don't have long underwear to survive the winters. LOL

Thanks 
Steve A W


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 23, 2016)

we have them in Virginia. great fishing bait!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 23, 2016)

The best channel cat bait hands down.

Could try transplanting some worms onto you trees. We do that around here to get them started.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 23, 2016)

We have something similar here in Missouri. I don't know about bait, but when you get to the bottom of the bottle...you're supposed to eat it.

Oh wait...that's a different worm. #-o 

Seriously though...we do have something similar....but I've never fished with them. What we have is very soft and I would think difficult to keep on a hook???


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 23, 2016)

fender66 said:


> We have something similar here in Missouri. I don't know about bait, but when you get to the bottom of the bottle...you're supposed to eat it.
> 
> Oh wait...that's a different worm. #-o
> 
> Seriously though...we do have something similar....but I've never fished with them. What we have is very soft and I would think difficult to keep on a hook???



You have to cure them. Basically, build a cage for them and starve them until they fall to the bottom then freeze in water.


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Mar 25, 2017)

I used to see them all the time up in Illinois, but now that we are down in Kentucky (going on 6 years now) I haven't seen a single one. I never once had any luck fishing with them. My grandpa swore by them....of course he also swore you had to spit on your worm to catch fish.


----------

